# googleearth and instance lock [SOLVED]

## upengan78

Hi

I run googleearth in localuser

Error:

 *Quote:*   

> Google Earth appears to be running already. Please kill the
> 
>  existing process, or delete /home/upendra/.googleearth/instance-running-lock if this is an error.
> 
> 

 

I try rm -rf with sudo

Error:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> sudo rm -rf ../.googleearth/instance-running-lock/
> 
> rm: cannot remove `instance-running-lock//task/5402/fd/0': Too many levels of symbolic links
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  instance-running-lock # ls -al
> 
> total 0
> ...

 

WHEN I run as root, googleeath, it opens but ERROR:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> googleearth 
> 
> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
> ...

 

What could be the reason ?Last edited by upengan78 on Fri Sep 28, 2007 4:40 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## upengan78

trshash_84: the trailing / tries to delete inside the symlink 

trshash_84: if you try rm'ing .googleearth/instance-running-lock it'll work 

It Woked, Thanks Thrash

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> rm .googleearth_new/instance-running-lock 
> 
> rm: remove symbolic link `.googleearth_new/instance-running-lock'? y

 

----------

